# Important Threads, please check them out!



## Prysm

How to use Soap Calc Tutorial






						How To Use Soap Calc Tutorial
					

This is for the newbies who are new to the world of soap-making. soapcalc.net is actually my favorite online calculator to use. It is intimidating with all the things that you have to enter, but it gets easier to use as time passes. My hope is that this post helps to demystify soapcalc, section...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




A picture of ricing, volcanos, separating, overheating






						A picture of ricing, volcanos, separating, overheating
					

I thought this could be helpful to people, to see what these things looks like.  Ricing, then 2 volcanos, then 2 separating in the mold, and one crack from overheating.




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




How to search Soap Making Forum like a Pro






						How to Search on SoapMakingForum like a Pro
					

http://sitecomber.com/ Type in your search term in the "For" box   Put "http://www.soapmakingforum.com" in the "Within" box   click search   [Edited to add 1/19/2016 that Sitecomber has changed their format. To search like a pro, scroll down to DeeAnna's post (post #3) and follow her directions...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Beginners Learn to Soap Online (list of links that are helpful)






						Beginner's Learn to Soap Online
					

Beginner's Learn to Soap online:  Still one of the best around! http://www.millersoap.com/  Tried & True Recipes http://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes.php  MMS Lye Calc (Includes basic soapmaking instructions and other basic information.) http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php  MMS Measure...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

